# Steinway piano factory - deep insight



## aphyrodite (Jan 9, 2012)

The interpretation is somewhat dark, unique and bizarre. Some said it's pretty comical, but still interesting to the max. You guys should check out other videos of this duo as well, they're amazing


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

To echo Victor Borge's great line "The Steinway Piano Company has asked me to announce that this is a Baldwin Piano".

Seriously that was very well done. Certainly the sound is dark and insightful as befits Goethe's superb poem which ends "In seinen Armen das Kind war tot" so marvelously ser by Schubert.

And if you think this is bizarre listen to this interpretation being played in rehearsal by Cameron Carpenter (who is not by any means my favorite organist).






And I will make it a point to listen to their other videos.


----------



## aphyrodite (Jan 9, 2012)

Wow, that did left me breathless in a way. I totally loved it for some reason, as I could picture myself wandering in a bizarre black-and-white horror movie. And that's enough for me to think it's awesome. Excuse my weird taste perhaps?


----------

